# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  I actually did it this time...

## Harpuia

I finally completed a large programming project, on my own.  We start the integration phase over the weekend.  You have no idea how happy I feel right now.   ::):

----------


## Coffee

Good job!!  ::):

----------


## Member11

Congrats! :sparkles:  I've completed many projects myself, so I know how painful they can be.

----------


## Harpuia

If you want me to link it after the integration phase is done I can.

The demo is fully ready tho.

----------

